# Electronic Flourescent Ballasts???



## RandallW20 (Jan 30, 2009)

So I have a 3 bulb flourescent light strip. All 3 bulbs are on one cord through one ballast. The ballast inside is a 3/4 ballast obviously. 
What Im wanting to do is run in another cord to another ballast to control one on the bulbs individually from the other two. I was going to use a 1/2 ballast to do this. 
My question is, is it safe to rewire the 3/4 ballast to only two bulbs instead of three without any ill effects? Or would I need to buy two 1/2 ballasts; one to run two bulbs and the other to run one bulb?

Thanks!
Randall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

I dunno but I hope you get the answer.


----------

